# Legio Custodes Telemon Heavy Dreadnought



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Not sure I'm a fan. Reminds me too much of a Warjack. 



> If you are a Horus Heresy fan, and can make it to Warhammer Fest, this is an event not to miss. (If you can’t though, we’ll bring you the highlights, so don’t worry.)
> 
> There will, of course, be new Horus Heresy models on sale at Warhammer Fest. And we have one to show you today. Say hello to the newest member of the Dreadnought brotherhood – the Legio Custodes Telemon Heavy Dreadnought.
> 
> This guy towers over even a Contemptor Dreadnought, with a bulk comparable to the Leviathan class, but in an artificer wrought hull. That would be deadly enough, but it’s also piloted by one of the Emperor’s personal warrior bodyguards – this guy is going to kick face.


https://www.warhammer-community.com/2017/05/01/the-horus-heresy-at-warhammer-fest/


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Not sure I'm a fan. Reminds me too much of a Warjack.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.warhammer-community.com/2017/05/01/the-horus-heresy-at-warhammer-fest/



I don't understand how such a dreadnought makes sense from a Custodes perspective. Custodes are super amazing close combat specialists. Sure, they have some ranged units, but they are best known for their glave work.
So how does a giant, presumably slow, dreadnought like this fit into their lore? To me, it's like putting a White Scar into such a thing. This looks more like something the Iron Warriors would field.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

The custodes need to be prepped for all situations so this guy makes sense fluff wise as a specialized unit. I really like it, it reminds me of a scaled up version of the alternate terminator armour from long long ago in galaxy far away


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> I don't understand how such a dreadnought makes sense from a Custodes perspective. Custodes are super amazing close combat specialists. Sure, they have some ranged units, but they are best known for their glave work.
> So how does a giant, presumably slow, dreadnought like this fit into their lore? To me, it's like putting a White Scar into such a thing. This looks more like something the Iron Warriors would field.


Like fine German bread, this idea has now been Stollen!! 

Re the lore; GW can shoehorn anything into anything these days.... but custodes dreads do seem like a bit of a stretch. Do they put all the names on the armour as well, and do they keep adding more names after they become dreaded?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Seems all the Legio Custodes development is for 30k only so far. I hear they have very limited options for 40k. But one can wonder if they are saving fleshing out the 40k custodes for 8th edition, now that the primarch has unleashed them on the galaxy as crusaders.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Brother Lucian said:


> Seems all the Legio Custodes development is for 30k only so far. I hear they have very limited options for 40k. But one can wonder if they are saving fleshing out the 40k custodes for 8th edition, now that the primarch has unleashed them on the galaxy as crusaders.


The announcement for 8th Ed pretty much stated that all FW stuff will get 40k rules, so that might be how they handle it. Attach a downloadable PDF to the store page of each unit like they did with AoS.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Brother Dextus said:


> Like fine German bread, this idea has now been Stollen!!
> 
> Re the lore; GW can shoehorn anything into anything these days.... but custodes dreads do seem like a bit of a stretch. Do they put all the names on the armour as well, and do they keep adding more names after they become dreaded?


meh makes sense to me, the Custodes are the last line of defence. the best of the best at everything when it comes to combat and warfare. that entails more then just close combat.


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

Haskanael said:


> meh makes sense to me, the Custodes are the last line of defence. the best of the best at everything when it comes to combat and warfare. that entails more then just close combat.


I mean more that they are the best of the best.... so what the fuck hurt them to the point that he was alive enough to be interred in a dread, but not actually dead enough for the big E's apothecaries to work their fancy ways with bionics etc. 

Wasn't there something in the lore that had each one of them have their names inscribed in their armour and they added names as they did more heroic stuff? I kinda want to see the custodes dread with that inscription.... thats one helluva long name!!


----------

